

Scott Adams challenged over Elbonian/Estonian jokes - ivom2gi
http://blog.grabcad.com/2013/12/scott-adams-challenge-estonia/

======
lambda
I have no idea what GrabCAD has to do with this, or what the GrabCAD challenge
even is.

I don't see why Elbonia would necessarily represent Estonia. It's a fictional
country, that represents all of the small, relatively poor, Soviet Bloc states
that people in the US don't know much about; Estonia, or Latvia, or Albania,
or Moldova, or Slovenia.

This just seems like some false outrage to garner hits for his site.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Slovenia was not a Soviet Bloc state.

~~~
lambda
You're right! Hence emphasizing my point about Americans (like me) not knowing
much about them. After checking Wikipedia, technically Slovenia was briefly
Eastern Bloc as part of Yugoslavia between 1945 and 1948, but after that split
and was independent of the USSR. For some reason I had thought that it was an
Eastern Bloc country for longer than that.

------
cafard
Because, face it, the Elbonians dress _just like_ Estonians?

Really, why don't the Albanians get up in arms? The two-vowel substitution
preserves more of the sound than then two consonants.

------
JoeAltmaier
Worse yet: years ago I noticed that Elbonians is an anagram for 'no lesbian'.
Coincidence? Then why are there no female Elbonians present in the strip at
all? Answer that, Scott Adams!

~~~
talles
haha genius

------
tbirdz
Is it a joke, or do they actually believe Scott Adams made this comic to make
fun of their company?

------
talles
What GrabCAD has to do with it?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They provide an innovative technology for harvesting water in dry locations?

~~~
scott_karana
Right, but why them specifically out of the hundreds of other water-delivery-
to-poor-nation companies and contests?...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They are in Estonia

